
Ask HN: List must watch documentary and movies for hacker - enigmalord
 Making a list for something like documentary of the network world and hacking stuff that all levels of computer engineers and hackers cannot miss to watch
======
ubikretail
Takedown (2000)
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159784/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159784/)

Antitrust (2001)
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/)

~~~
mindcrime
Second the motion for _Antitrust_. It wasn't a big commercial hit, but it's
fun.

------
a3n
Dr. Strangelove. There are at least a couple incidents in the movie where
mundane technical failure contributes to catastrophe, and where technical
safeguards that rely on "human in the loop" fail because of humans.

The wikipedia article is itself as worth reading as watching the film. Bait:
it mentions John von Neumann.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Strangelove](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Strangelove)

